

Microsoft should dump Windows Phone -Robert Scoble - magsafe
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/ex-microsoft-evangelist-robert-scoble-advises-former-employer-give-windows-phone/

======
rmason
In the seventies and eighties you just didn't see Japanese cars on the road in
Michigan. The Big 3 execs all drove each others products but never a Toyota or
a Honda.

They could see on paper they were losing market share to the Japanese but it
didn't seem real to them until it was too late.

Reading Scoble's comments about not seeing Windows Phones until landing in
Seattle made me think maybe the same market blindness is possibly happening to
the Microsoft execs.

~~~
philliphaydon
I don't believe he's travelled very far.

I live in south east Asia and see Windows Phones (specificity Nokia) ALL the
time. In Thailand it seems to be super popular as a cheap phone. Everyone owns
iPhone or Windows Phone. Seen them a lot in Cambodia too.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
This is just a subtler aspect of the same problem.

In those areas, they're not buying Microsoft phones, they're buying Nokia
phones. Microsoft did not buy the Nokia brand name for use on smartphones.

If you believe, like I do, that the limited sales of Microsoft phones are
actually mostly due to brand loyalty to a different brand, then the situation
is a lot more dire than it seems at first.

